# termites ate my crop!!!!!



## RedeyeBandit (Sep 8, 2009)

in april i planted 35 plants outdoors. as the weeks past i saw that my plants where slowing down in growth. at first it was just 3 or 4 of my girls that looked sick,then 3 or 4 more until i only had 1 plant left. after about 10 or 12 plants, i cut one down at the base and dug in the dirt a lil bit and to my surprise there where 1000s of white termites. ive harvested the one, but i would like to get some advise before next year. PLEASE HELP!!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 8, 2009)

Can you post a picture, I have grown outside for years and never saw a termite on MJ plants.


----------



## RedeyeBandit (Sep 9, 2009)

No. I didnt think about taken any pictures. But i do know there termites though. Ive seen them before.Ive grown outdoors alot in N.C. and never had any prob. Now i live in S.C. by the coast for four years now and last year they only got one. They eat the center of the staulk and the center of all the limes. I really dont know of anything safe to use and still be able to smoke.


----------



## smokin_scubadiver (Sep 9, 2009)

sorry to hear the bad news bro. unbelieveably i just lost one the other day to termites.


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 10, 2009)

Dipel works a treat ! I've been doing a little homework as i have been informed that white ants will dig into the root system and suck out the moisture from the roots ! Peace and take care ! Apply it around the base of the plant in water but don't feed the root system with it ! Yes it is used for caterpillars ! But evidently works well with termites !


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 10, 2009)

Purple I'm  how can you "Apply it around the base of the plant in water but don't feed the root system with it " If you use water to apply would it not soak into the ground and reach the roots.


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 11, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Purple I'm  how can you "Apply it around the base of the plant in water but don't feed the root system with it " If you use water to apply would it not soak into the ground and reach the roots.


Sorry ozzy i don't mean to confuse you ! The idea is to attempt to soak the ground about 1/2 a meter away from the stalk so that the top 1-2 inches of soil gets wet it does'nt matter a hell of a lot if the roots do get wet but i advise to try not to go overboard when applying due to the possibility of giving the finished product a horrible taste ! But in saying that... the final flush would probably get rid of any traces of the dipel anyways ! Peace and apply moderatly !  Yet i have been advised that the termites burrow underground and enter into the drainage holes in pots and i have been told that you apply the dipel around the edges of the hole and apply moderatly into the hole before burying the pot in the hole this stops termites from burrowing near your pot ! Take care !


----------

